# Strengthening and Conditioning



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

well now that's the seasons over in az I'm looking at getting back into shape. This was my first year boarding and even though I enjoyed the exprience. I ended the season feeling I could have been a lot better had I been in better shape. Well I got the snowboarding bug and even though I'm boarding in AZ I'm hooked! I wanna be prepared for next season so I can be completely prepared. My goal for next season is to ride anywhere from 20-25 days next season. So I got the gym membership all I need now is the knowledge on what muscles to excersize and what type of conditioning is best to gain stamina. I'm literally hooked on snowboarding... sucks though that the best mountain to ride on is nearly 4 hours away I only went 5 times this year but it was enough ot get me hooked


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

This early on the conditioning phase, nothing specific will be that helpful. Work on overall fitness by doing cardio and working on decreasing your body fat percentage. Carrying excess baggage will always be unproductive. Work on core strength a lot as well since that is an important component of snowboarding. As the season approaches, then begin to focus more on leg strength and lactic acid threshold levels by doing squats and other leg workouts and running sprints and stairs


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

try the ripstick ! 
________
Cheap glass pipes


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

whats lactic acid threshold? when my legs cramp? i swim alot so i was suprised my legs and core got so tired while boarding


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

haha, as I read the topic, I was sure t was about hair-product or something 
But yeah, balance, explosive force and cardio. If you've got that, then youre good


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

not trying to be rude but what does haveing explosive power have to do with anything?


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

baseline6 said:


> not trying to be rude but what does haveing explosive power have to do with anything?


It helps with jumping and hitting obstacles. Explosive power is great for pop! Helps with buttering too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

squats, leg presses, deads, ham and quad curls.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Heavy weghts, cardio and yoga. 
Surprisingly, Yoga helped with stamina the most because of all the static holds you do.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Music Moves said:


> It helps with jumping and hitting obstacles. Explosive power is great for pop! Helps with buttering too.


When youre throwing for a 360 or whatev, its much easier if you have some mass and quick, strong muscles so you can throw hard. That and what Music said


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Like was said before, Squats & dead lifts...PLUS Calf exercises! Also throw in a lot of core work (abs/low back etc).

Also, if you have the $$, buy a balance board (Or you can use a skateboard deck and a 2L soda bottle filled with water if you are ghetto).

If you have even more $$, check out mountain boarding/long boarding or freeboarding. All are somewhat like snowboarding.

If you are mechanically inclined, build a box in your back yard and some sort of ramp to ride down to hit the box. You can use an old tarp and a lot of soap to make the tarp slippery. Once it's slippery and you have a ramp to ride down to get some speed, just practice hitting your home-made box all spring/summer long.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Specifically:

For explosiveness - Jumping squats
For endurance - Lunges with back foot on balance board

Generally, take any leg excercise you normally do and add an unstable surface and you will hit a much wider range of leg muscles.

When exercising your calves, you really have to thrash them because they are such a dense,strong muscle.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome to CrossFit: Forging Elite Fitness

'Nuff said


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> Like was said before, Squats & dead lifts...PLUS Calf exercises! Also throw in a lot of core work (abs/low back etc).
> 
> If you are mechanically inclined, build a box in your back yard and some sort of ramp to ride down to hit the box. You can use an old tarp and a lot of soap to make the tarp slippery. Once it's slippery and you have a ramp to ride down to get some speed, just practice hitting your home-made box all spring/summer long.


What am i supposed to ride to his the box? 

Thanks alot for all your help guys! im really taking all this information in... Explosiveness makes sense now.. from what im understanding its haveing the endurance to be able to ride from the top of the mountain down to the terrain park and still being able to hit those big jumps... I was planning on doing alot of lower abdominal dead lifts and lower back lifts.... I was also thinking for calves to run on a incline? I wanna build endurance in my legs so i thought maybe that might help with swimming to complement it


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

having extra muscle is not a bad thing also. it helps to prevent injuries. Im a 225lbs guy pretty much all muscle. being an athlete before getting into snowboarding helped me out a lot


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

This book will tell you almost everything you need to know about building muscle and strength. It's not just for hardcore bodybuilders and caters to all abilities and goals. 


Also, Bikram yoga will trim you up and make you as sloppy as a wet noodle.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

hah - bikram yoga is nuts, but you have to find a place that does it unless you want a ridiculously high heating bill.

i do yoga 3x a week at home with my homie Rodney Yee.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Headys said:


> hah - bikram yoga is nuts, but you have to find a place that does it unless you want a ridiculously high heating bill.
> 
> i do yoga 3x a week at home with my homie Rodney Yee.


This - especially if you are putting on some muscle weight, you need to make sure all your conective tissue is nice and strong too.

Found this out the hard way when I tore my rear quad...nasty nasty injury.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

baseline6 said:


> What am i supposed to ride to his the box?


A snowboard of course. A snowboard will slide on a tarp covered with soap.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Soo I just tryed out the balance board method and wow! my legs are worked! Its alot more fun then i originally thought... I was doing some pop shove its for a lil then i tryed putting the board on top of the PVC pipe paralel to eachother and It felt alot like a snowboard... I got a used deck from a local skate board shop attached 2 pieces of wood as stopers on the bottom of both sides. Then I got a 8 inch PVC pipe attached grip tape around it and WALLAH!!! pretty cool i gotta admit I was on it for aboout 3 hours because of how much fun it is


----------

